# BarakaRS's Lawn Journal



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

This little KBG overseed experiment started out small, but now that I have been bitten by the lawncare bug I am going to document my activities here in a single location. Pics below.

8/14/2018	Mow	Slightly Lower 
8/15/2018	PGR	.75 Oz/M 
8/17/2018	Mow	Scalp 
8/18/2018	Core Aeration	3X 
Slice Seed Bewitched 2 lbs/M 
RGS	3 Oz/M 
Air-8	6 Oz/M 
Tenacity	1/2 tsp/M 
8/26/2018	Starter Fertilizer	3.5 lbs/M	
Application after visible widespread germination. 15-23-10

9/2/2018 Milo	12 lbs/M	"Decided to throw down Milo after 7"" of heavy rain this past week." 
9/7/2018 First Mowing	"2"" " 
9/8/2018 RGS	3 Oz/M 
Air-8	3 Oz/M 
Humic 12	3 Oz/M 
9/10/2018 Mow	"1.75""" 
9/13/2018 Fert	1.75 lbs/M	.5 N 30-0-3 
Mow	"1.75""" 
9/16/2018 Mow	"1.75"""

8/15/2018

My lawn after I applied T-Nex at .75 Oz/M





8/17/2018

Scalping and bagging all the way down to the floor. (Lowest setting on my mower.)





8/18/2018

Double/Triple pass core aeration
Slit seed 2 Lbs/M (in two directions) Bewitched Kentucky Bluegrass















8/31/2018



You can see the little KBG sprouts in the areas that were thin in these next two pics.




9/4/2018

It seems my T-Nex is wearing off. I do have a few areas that appeared to have washed out with the 7" of rain we received in the last week. I've already sprinkled a bit more seed in those areas although they do have a few single green babies holding on in those areas.











9/7/2018

First Mowing after seed down. Excited! Probably rushing it a little.





I see you pouting in there! (Below)





9/11/2018

2nd mowing since seed down. HOC at 1.5" to keep the PRG at a similar height to the KBG and sprayed the whole thing with RGS/Air-8/Humuc-12 at 3 Oz/M. I'm pretty happy with the results. KBG still seems to be progressing nicely, bit still has that neon green look.









9/16/2018

Yeaterday marked 4 weeks since seed down. Here are a few photos taken this morning after a fresh mowing. You can see a few things areas still where I had some washout, but otherwise the KBG top growth is starting to takeoff again! I'm still keeping the whole yard cut short and bagging my clippings. (Second notch above the lowest on my mower) The PRG is growing again now that the T-Nex wore off and I don't want my young KBG to feel shameful that it's not as tall as the PRG.

Once I have widespread top growth on all the grass types I will raise my HOC up to 2.5 " till the end of the season.

I have some a few violets trying to take hold. As much as I want to get out there with my 3-way herbacide I am going to let this lawn continue to harden off a few days since my KBG is starting to resume some top growth.









You can really see the areas of washout in this photo, but the new sprouts are in there from when I came through a second time and re-seeded.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In my opinion, I would keep the t-nex going so the kbg could continue to get more sun and avoid the rebound. I would also keep the hoc for more sun on the kbg. Bewitched will like that hoc. I would just pull the violet.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks @g-man

I am thinking of doing that this weekend actually although I've been able to keep up with the mowing and things seem to be going well without the PGR assist. A dilemma indeed!

Here's a couple pics at almost 5 weeks after seed down. I have a few trouble spots to be sure. Mostly in shady areas, but the KBG is still growing it seems.

If you look closely, you can see the marbling of grass types. The lighter areas are the areas that were thinner portions of the PRG lawn I have. The lighter color has the young KBG showing up. Seems that it's germinated and taken off everywhere though so I'll keep my fingers crossed.

9/20/2018

A close-up...



After a fresh cut and an inch of rain last night.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Applied:

RGS, Humic-12, and Air-8 at 3 Oz/M.
T-Nex .5 Oz/1000


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Applied:

Fert	1.75 lbs/M .5 N 30-0-3

9/26/2018


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

10/3/2018

HOC still at 2" with growth is still being suppressed from the T-Nex.

Applied:

RGS, Humic-12, and Air-8 at 3 Oz/M.
T-Nex .5 Oz/1000

Photos taken in the evening with a bright fall sun behind me.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Applied:

Fert	1.50 lbs/M .4 N 30-0-3

10/13/2018


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Applied:

MicroGreen 0-0-2	9 Oz/1000 Double Dark (out of Ortho hose end sprayer)

Green Effect 7-0-0	6 Oz/1000

Fert	1 lbs/1000	.25 N 30-0-3


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

The snow is gone and the sun is out. Today was just light raking and general cleanup. Walked around to see how the yard held up over winter. Still too cold for much of anything else.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Inspecting what the winter left me with. Few areas that need reseeding, but overall I'm pleased!

Light raking, Milo @ 12#/1000.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

First 60° Day in West Michigan.

RGS 3Oz/M
Air8 9Oz/M


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

First mowing of the year to clean up winter debris.

and... suddenly tomorrow we have a winter weather advisory. Possible 4" of snow. :crying:


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Applied Moss Out granules to all trouble spots. Observed yellowing in some leaves that may be due to the constant rain over the past week. Potentially an outbreak of Leaf Spot. Bumping up the Fungicide treatment to this weekend.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Light Raking
Milorganite 12#/1000 .75#N
Scott's Disease Ex 4#/1000 (Curative rate for possible Leaf Spot)
Propiconazole 1 oz/1000
RGS 3 oz/1000
Air8 9 oz/1000
Microgreen 0-0-2 6 oz/1000

Sprayed Weeds

5/4/19


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks good Baraka. Bewitched really holding its own in the shade.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In my opinion a fast acting nitrogen would be best for this young lawn.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Spot sprayed Tenacity.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

RGS & Air-8 in trouble areas.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Any pics?


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Late Pre-emergent 3.25#/1000.

Sorry @Wolverine ! I missed your post. Here is a pic. The thin area is in the middle, but things are progressing for sure! Michigan did not want to shift into spring this year as fast as I'd have liked. 😉


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Here's some up close of the area that's thin.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Scott's GrubEx at Bag Rate.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

@BarakaRS it looks really good considering the cool wet weather we have had. It should jump out of the ground with the warm up we have coming.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> @BarakaRS it looks really good considering the cool wet weather we have had. It should jump out of the ground with the warm up we have coming.


Thanks! Yes it's been a drag coming out of winter. I'm glad I got the fungicide down already with the warmer days and rain in the forecast... Then again it is Michigan so it can change. 😁


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

First time ever using PGR + FAS.- PGR @.5 Oz/1000
Eagle20 1.2 Oz/1000

Before PGR/FAS


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Valuable lesson learned today. Something was clogging my Chapin Backpack. Not sure if it was the combination of PGR, Eagle20, Amonium Sulfate, and Ferrous Sulfate OR if I didn't have the mixture dissolved properly. Needless to say I'm not expecting an even application considering the amount of product I had left over. &#128534;&#128547;&#128532;&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Mowed this evening after my PGR+FAS debacle yesterday. Time will tell if there was even enough PGR applied to regulate to any noticable extent.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Spot Sprayed Weeds with 3 way Herbicide.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Mowing at 2.75 and Humic12 9 Oz/1000 in front yard.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

5-24-19

Used a spade fork and aerated via the "heave" method the areas in my front yard that appear thin.

Then applied .25#/1000 of 10-10-10 and Disease Ex at 4#/1000 across whole yard due to continued possible Leaf Spot and non stop rain.

Thin areas felt compacted to me even after receiving core aeration this past fall. Not sure if this why the disease pressure is focused in this area?

Going to add liquid propi once I get a decent break in the rain.

Also going to treat these areas with Air8. Pic below shows the locations of the compacted areas.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

May have hit the side and front yard with too much Propiconazole. The RTU formulation from Bioadvanced came out much faster than the 5-6 mins the bottle suggested. Next time I'll barely turn the hose on at the tap.

RGS 3 Oz/1000 in the trouble spots.

Maybe it's the light, but the trouble spots don't look so bad this evening.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

5-26-19
Put the striper on the mower and gave the lawn a nice cut for Memorial Day. Even put down one of my LCN lawn signs to ward off any would be lawn walker-on'rs. 😉


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

5-29-2019

Humic 12 @ 3 Oz/1000 in the thin trouble spots.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Mowed today and took some pics for the record.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks good. Here is my current state of affairs:


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> Looks good. Here is my current state of affairs:


It's going to be so great! Going to plant seed right away since it's apparently going to be Fall all summer here in Michigan? 😉


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

BarakaRS said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good. Here is my current state of affairs:
> ...


Yes, hoping seed down in a couple of weeks. I'm hoping for a cool summer.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Enjoyed the Mow this evening. Grass is thickening up.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

RGS 3 Oz / 1000 in trouble spots.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

PGR @ .75oz / 1000 with RGS @ 3oz / 1000


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Filling in nicely. KBG is taking over.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

BarakaRS said:


> PGR @ .75oz / 1000 with RGS @ 3oz / 1000


Color and density look great!


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Double cut mowed this evening. I can still see the lighter color of the Bewitched that I overseeded with last fall.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks @Chris LI and @Wolverine. I still struggle with identifying my grass types. Was worried that I didn't get enough Bewitched to germinate in my mostly PRG lawn, but now that it's seedhead time I am happy to say that I can see the KBG is all over the place in my formally PRG heavy lawn. I also see some Poa A. 😖


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Applied SPECTRACIDE TRIAZICIDE INSECT KILLER FOR LAWNS GRANULES: 2 lbs/1000 for my constant battle with ants.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This might be better for ants.



gm560 said:


> I agree with @g-man. Demand/Cyzmic CS is the best residual contact insecticide. For the ants, you probably want a bait insecticide to take out the colony. I like this stuff
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/maxforce-complete-granular-bait-p-1603.html


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> This might be better for ants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. To elaborate, Gamma-Cyhalothrin, the AI in the product you put down, is similar to Demand/Cyzmic (Lambda-Cyhalothrin), as it is a contact killer. So your battle endures because for every ant you see in your lawn, there are tons down below. When they touch that stuff, they will die, but will soon be replaced by new workers foraging for food. The bait stuff is much more devastating, since it tricks them into thinking its a delicious meal. They bring it back to the colony and it slowly kills the colony, including the queen.

FYI, if you do choose to put down a bait, you may want to put it somewhere you _*did not*_ put down the Triazicide. Reason being, they may touch it and die before they get the bait to the colony.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks @gm560 & @g-man !! I'm going to look into those for my next year app instead since I already applied the Gamma-Cyhalothrin. I love this forum.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

6-17-19

Applied Milo at 1/2lb /1000 in the terrace and my sample of Screamin Green at the same rate in side and front yard.

Also applied Disease Ex at 2lb /1000.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Any fungus pressure yet?


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> Any fungus pressure yet?


Small spots that seem to be from the non stop rain. Now we have the heat moving in so things should get interesting. I do have a few seed head stalks that are going brown which makes me feel like I'm seeing Fungus, but then a closer look reveals the ugly other truth. How about in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

BarakaRS said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Any fungus pressure yet?
> ...


Im just south of you in Zeeland and yes it has been very wet and humid. My reno is chugging along but i will be applying Seranade with my next app of fert on July 11.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Dethatch 9 Oz/1000 to try and breakdown the seedheads that have run their course. Still a lot of green seedheads in the lawn though.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Bayer Fungicide RTU. (Propiconazole)

Holding my own on the fungus battle thus far. Probably just jinxed it even saying that.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Kelp 4 Less Extreme Blend in hose-end sprayer. 1 tbs/1000.

Seedheads for days.

Fungicide Program still in progress since I still see lesions.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Milo 1/2 lbs per 1000 a bit sooner than planned due to the torrential rains and then sudden dry heat.

Dethatch as well since the seedheads appear to be on the ropes.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Disease Ex 2lbs / 1000.
Humic 12 7oz / 1000.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Bayer Fungicide RTU. (Propiconazole) across whole lawn.

RGS 3oz/1000 & kelp4less Extreme Blend 1tbs/1000 on shaded areas.

Seed heads look like fungus and or heat stress.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

RGS 3oz/1000.

Weather turned a bit cooler and the turf is responding favorably.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Late morning mowing.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Mowed and slightly lowered HOC.

Heat stress appears to be improving, but there are still a few seedheads.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice color! I'm fighting a goose grass invasion at the moment.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Light raking and Milo @ 16lbs/1000.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

RGS @ 3oz/1000 and Kelp4less Extreme Blend at 1 Tbsp/1000.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Another treatment of RGS @ 3oz/1000 and Kelp4less Extreme Blend at 1 Tbsp/1000. Mowed and striped the lawn.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Amazing stripes!


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Mtsdream said:


> Amazing stripes!


Thanks! My wife found a complete and "like new" Toro Striper kit for $11 while out thrift shopping. Works perfectly!

#luckyday #bestwifeever


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Applied Yard Mastery .172% Dithiopyr Pre-Emergent with Potash @ 4lbs/1000.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Kelp4less Extreme Blend at 1 Tbsp/1000.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Applied:

Scott's Winterizer 32-0-10 @ 3lbs/1000
Kelp4less @ 2 Tbsp/1000
RGS @ 3oz/1000
Air8 @ 6oz/1000


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Mowed and lowered HOC to 3". Trying to work my way down to 2.5".


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

RGS 3Oz /1000
Air8 6Oz /1000
Kelp4less 2tbsp /1000


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

BarakaRS said:


> RGS 3Oz /1000
> Air8 6Oz /1000
> Kelp4less 2tbsp /1000


How do you like the rgs and air 8? Just got mine yesterday.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Mtsdream said:


> BarakaRS said:
> 
> 
> > RGS 3Oz /1000
> ...


Although I've heard mixed reviews on these forums, I've had good results personally with the N'Ext Products. My lawn is fairly shaded and I'm happy to report it's thickening up with the attention I'm giving it.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Microgreen 0-0-2 @ 6oz/1000


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Light dethatching with hand take in areas that may have been Poa?

Kelp4less @ 2 Tbsp/1000.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Scott's Winterizer 32-0-10 @ 3lbs/1000


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

BarakaRS said:


> Scott's Winterizer 32-0-10 @ 3lbs/1000


Is this your final app for the year?


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> BarakaRS said:
> 
> 
> > Scott's Winterizer 32-0-10 @ 3lbs/1000
> ...


By the temps we suddenly have it just might be.


----------

